# 2001 Winnebago Adventurer-Automatic steps



## cemccor (Jul 19, 2015)

I recently purchased a 2001 Winnebago Adventurer Class A Motor Home.  This is the first time we have used the motor home.  Everything worked great until we pulled in the driveway and the automatic steps would not extend.  We checked everything that we could think of and were wondering if there were any ideas on what the problem could be.  We hadn't had a bit of trouble all weekend and they went out and came in like they were supposed to.  Lights are working fine....slide and jacks worked fine.  Does anyone know where to start troubleshooting this problem?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 19, 2015)

Here is a good place to start cemccor  http://bobsguides.com/step-motor.html


----------

